# Harry Dresden fans! (SPOILERS & Guessing about new book)



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

May 27!!!!!!!      



_Harry Dresden, Chicago's only professional wizard, is about to have a very bad day&#8230;

Because as Winter Knight to the Queen of Air and Darkness, Harry never knows what the scheming Mab might want him to do. Usually, it's something awful.
. 
He doesn't know the half of it&#8230;

Mab has just traded Harry's skills to pay off one of her debts. And now he must help a group of supernatural villains-led by one of Harry's most dreaded and despised enemies, Nicodemus Archleone-to break into the highest-security vault in town, so that they can then access the highest-security vault in the Nevernever.

It's a smash and grab job to recover the literal Holy Grail from the vaults of the greatest treasure hoard in the supernatural world-which belongs to the one and only Hades, Lord of the freaking Underworld and generally unpleasant character. Worse, Dresden suspects that there is another game afoot that no one is talking about. And he's dead certain that Nicodemus has no intention of allowing any of his crew to survive the experience. Especially Harry.

Dresden's always been tricky, but he's going to have to up his backstabbing game to survive this mess-assuming his own allies don't end up killing him before his enemies get the chance&#8230;_

I *love* the fallen angels. I just love, love, love, love them. I want this to be an old-fashion, D&D dungeon crawl of a book. I *need* this.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of any wizard who carries a shotgun!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

It seems to take Jim Butcher a long time to write a book. It's been so long since his last book that I had forgotten the storyline entirely.

Steve


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

stevene9 said:


> It seems to take Jim Butcher a long time to write a book. It's been so long since his last book that I had forgotten the storyline entirely.
> 
> Steve


Cold Days came out Nov, 2012. This one May, 2014. Considering the dude got hurt, torn some stuff in his wrist, and needed weeks/months of therapy, I think this wasn't too shabby.

I'm just glad they aren't releasing this AND the next Iron Druid on the same like last time. Seriously, I can't read two books in the same day. Space 'em out, Roc!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Joseph J Bailey said:


> I'm a huge fan of any wizard who carries a shotgun!


He had a winchester in the last book. I'm curious to see what he ends up with this time. Though, I really want him to have his staff and rod back. And the shield bracelet and the stupid spells on his coat. I never realized how much I loved those.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

One of the only continuing series I read.  I absolutely love Dresden and can't wait to see how he continues to get tangled in the mess he's in.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> One of the only continuing series I read. I absolutely love Dresden and can't wait to see how he continues to get tangled in the mess he's in.


I want to see him and the Gatekeeper eventually kick ass and take names. Just roast 'em all.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I want to see him and the Gatekeeper eventually kick ass and take names. Just roast 'em all.


Ah yes! You can always trust a wizard that typically gets bloodied in the first few pages. No stodgy robes and pointy hat, just a bunch of kick ass.


----------



## SWF (Jun 14, 2011)

stevene9 said:


> It seems to take Jim Butcher a long time to write a book. It's been so long since his last book that I had forgotten the storyline entirely.
> 
> Steve


Me too! But now I have an excuse to reread the old ones 

Thanks for letting us know, Krista.  I didn't know the next one was due.

>wanders off to see if there's a preorder button<


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered. I love the way kindle preorders, I don't have to keep track of when a book I want will hit stores


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't wait! Butcher's taking some dark roads, but I like it.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Fingers crossed. 

I wasn't a big fan of Ghost Story.  Liked Cold Days a lot more but made many angry faces at the ending.

Oh who am I kidding?  Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of Ghost Story. Liked Cold Days a lot more but made many angry faces at the ending.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding? Shut up and take my money!


When Lily and Mauve went down, I actually re-read that scene 3 times because I was sure I made a mistake. I WAS SURE my literacy was failing me.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> ....I actually re-read that scene 3 times because I was sure I made a mistake. I WAS SURE my literacy was failing me.


*BIG HAIRY SPOILER ALERT*
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
The way things ended between Harry and Murphy almost caused me to throw the book (a hardcover no less) at the wall.
>
>
>
>
>
*END SPOILER ALERT*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I got on Team Karry around Small Favors because, while I liked Lucia, she was all wrong. But now, post-Changes Karen needs serious, and I do mean serious, therapy. She and Harry are no good for each other. They are Batman and Robin...not Superman and Wonder Woman (New 52). 

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm going to say it anyway: Molly.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I'm going to say it anyway: Molly.


I'm half tempted to agree....half tempted to say, "ewww, creepy."


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> I'm half tempted to agree....half tempted to say, "ewww, creepy."


I know, I know, I know. She's like 25 now. And 25/35 isn't as big of a deal as 15/25. And soon it's going to be 35/45, and that's not any deal whatsoever. And then it'll be 105/115. No one's going to care. Everyone else will be dead.

Harry is isolating himself more and more, with good reason, but nonetheless it's still happening. Molly is one of the very few people he trusts completely no matter what. He trusts her more than Karen. i think one day Michael is going say, Harry, my daughter loves you. If you're waiting for my permission, you've always had it.

And then 3 books are going to by before Harry looks at the girl again. Because he's an idiot.

Also, Karen and Kincaid? Best power couple ever. EVER.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Sound logic, Krista.  Forgot for a sec about that whole living for centuries thing.  Heck, even if he was forty years older than her now, that wouldn't mean much when they're both in their two-hundreds. 

Likewise, I agree with your first post...very much looking forward to seeing the Fallen again. 

Never been a fan of Kincaid.  Happy with him being a background character.  Oh well, maybe poor Murph will hook up with Odin or something.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a soft spot for Kincaid and Ivy. I'm a sucker for a guy who babysits 

Murph and Odin or one of the...what are they called? The iron-jarin? Whatever. She could have a blast with those guys!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've only ever read the first book in this series. But I'm just about to settle down with Fool Moon. Any good?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Fool Moon is good, but (imo) the series doesn't really get unputdownable until Summer Knight. I devoured them after that. YMMV, of course!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Grave Peril is where it really picks up. Every single choice that Harry makes afterwards is all because of what happens in Grave Peril. And there's a lot of bad choices. _A lot._


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, God. I have so many books to read I've gotten really far behind with this series. I have five more books to read before May 27th.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I think Grave Peril is where it really picks up. Every single choice that Harry makes afterwards is all because of what happens in Grave Peril. And there's a lot of bad choices. _A lot._


I'll bear both these recommendations in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of Ghost Story. Liked Cold Days a lot more but made many angry faces at the ending.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding? Shut up and take my money!


Ditto on Ghost Story. That was the only book in his series that I had to drag myself through. I ended up getting the audiobook so I can listen to it while I was commuting to work, etc. It was the only way I was able to finish it.

Still, I am a loyal Dresden fan. Absolutely LOVE this series!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you folks been keeping up with the chapters being released? I NEED TO DISCUSS THIS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The first 7 dresden books are only $1.99 today:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=xs_gb_l-1_0942_5c5f1679?ie=UTF8&node=7533915011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=left-new-1&pf_rd_r=14VJKK1ASJPFWKG57SEB&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1740370942

Today -- May 17, 2014 -- only.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gold Box Deal of the Day for $1.99 Dresden's today!
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=gbsl_tit_l-1_0942_5c5f1679?ie=UTF8&node=7533915011&smid=A6OCI3UNMG95Z&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=left-new-1&pf_rd_r=1YRX36AE8M7HSK6A718Q&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1740370942


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The first 7 dresden books are only $1.99 today:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=xs_gb_l-1_0942_5c5f1679?ie=UTF8&node=7533915011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=left-new-1&pf_rd_r=14VJKK1ASJPFWKG57SEB&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1740370942
> 
> Today -- May 17, 2014 -- only.


Awesome deal, although the cynical jerk in me thinks this is to help offset the sticker shock of the newer ones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Awesome deal, although the cynical jerk in me thinks this is to help offset the sticker shock of the newer ones.


I'd say it's to get people to start buying the series and hook 'em into continuing. Folks who are already reading it probably already have the books. Or maybe have them in paper and would like digital copies. I think it's pretty smart, actually.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd like to complain about the prices, but meh I have the audible books, the Kobo editions, and the hardcovers. So...I really can't complain


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'd like to complain about the prices, but meh I have the audible books, the Kobo editions, and the hardcovers. So...I really can't complain


I picked up the hardcover to Cold Days because for a while the ebook was only like a dollar less. I figured for the investment, I might as well have something nice for the bookshelf.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> I picked up the hardcover to Cold Days because for a while the ebook was only like a dollar less. I figured for the investment, I might as well have something nice for the bookshelf.


I buy them full-price on release day. *blush* I end up lending them out to friends so that I have someone to squee with over the series


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I really, really, REALLY wish the new one had been released this past Tuesday. All I want to do this Memorial Day weekend is curl up with the new Dresden book and eat. 

Don't mind me. I'll just be over here weeping all over my iPad.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Soooooooo? What did everyone think? I got teary more than once. And I had a lot of "NO WAY, THAT IS AWESOME!" moments.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

SevenDays said:


> Soooooooo? What did everyone think? I got teary more than once. And I had a lot of "NO WAY, THAT IS AWESOME!" moments.


Best Dresden novel in quite some time.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I really enjoyed it. I am missing the White Council, Thomas, Lara, and that part of the Dresdenverse gang, but it was great seeing this other side. Anna and Binder were awesome, and Michael...I love Michael. I didn't see Butters coming, but it works anyway.

Loved Nick. Loved him. I was shocked when D died. Stunned, in fact.


----------

